# True or False? Don't leave your bow in the car during the summer months



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

I was told not to leave my bow in the car during the summer months. The heat of the summer and then cold air from the AC, this hot, cold, hot, cold change in temps "WILL" make the limbs brittle. Is this true? Would a bow case help insulate? What have you heard?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I know this is true of trad bows. Not even the change of temp but the heat will damage them. They can get so hot the glue goes liquid and they delaminate. If I have to leave a bow in the truck for some reason....I will leave the windows down.

I don't know about compounds, but why take chances?


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Absolutely true Chunky.My buddy and I went scouting on a beautiful,cool Sept. morning and tho I carried my bow he left his in the truck.When we got back to the truck at noon the day had warmed up and his bow was completely apart! At 1st we thought someone had vandalized us but then realized the bow had delaminated from the heat of a closed truck.Lesson learned the hard way - a beautiful new Damon Howatt Super Diablo ruined a week from opening day !!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't see how the case could possibly insulate during summer temps! If you just have to have your bow with you all of the time for some weird reason, then just let it off to "0" tension! If the bow is well built , i don't see the laminate being hurt with NO tension on it!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I does not matter if it is strung or not. A traditional will do crazy things, twist, warp, curl. As far as compounds go, they will twist and come apart also. So like Chunky why take a chance. And that black hard case will be even hotter


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure tension on a bow makes it worse, but, I've always been told to avoid leaving any bow in an extremely hot car for extended periods


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

safe to assume the same could be said for hot garages in the summer?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Trout Laguna said:


> safe to assume the same could be said for hot garages in the summer?


.... and attics.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trout Laguna said:


> safe to assume the same could be said for hot garages in the summer?


It really depends on how hot your garage gets. I have a 2 story house, so my garage is pretty well insulated from extreme heat. My bow is often out in my shop for long periods of time and I have never had a problem. But, as I said, my garage doesn't really get that awful hot.

However, I definitely wouldn't leave it in the attic.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

For wood laminations, heat will destroy the limbs. For newer composite laminations they are probably OK but I don't risk it. If you have solid glass or carbon composite limbs I would not worry about it.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

The strings should be a concern in those situations as well. The heat from the car can wreak havoc on your strings.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Had a bowtech justice delaminate in the case, in the back of the truck, while filling feeders on a hot october day. Its not just car heat, any extreme temps you want to stay away from.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Yes to all above. Keep that stick and string out of the heat. Had a nice old wing bow come apart in my garage.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

My old Mathews FX came apart in the front seat of my truck very hot day and the windows were up.It was in there for two days good thing Mathews has a life time waranty.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I learned my lesson from one of my buddies mistakes. He left his up in the attic and the string popped. I keep my bows inside the house,too much money to spend on equipment to have it mess up.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

well would leave your high dollar rifle in the hot car for an over extended period of time i think not so why leave your high dollar bow in a hot place...


----------

